# Monthly Computer Cube Competitions?



## colegemuth (Feb 1, 2018)

Should we bring back monthly computer cube competitions?

I recently became interested in computer cubes, and I have been improving a lot. As I was searching through the software area of the SpeedSolving forum, and I ran across the Monthly Computer Competitions that qqwerf used to organize every month. I realize computer cubes used to be a lot more popular, but if there is interest I am wanting to bring back these unofficial competitions.

If you are interested in bringing these competitions back please comment, and maybe we can do one soon!


----------

